

Online Live Photo Streaming From Any SD Card Enabled Camera - Fletch137
http://www.instructables.com/id/Online-Live-Photo-Streaming-From-Any-SD-Card-Enabl/

======
tsheeeep
Hello, I wrote a script called node-eyefi. <https://github.com/komola/node-
eyefi> it is an alternative to the windows client and acts as the server. We
are currently rewriting it in coffeescript.

After a download is complete it can call a custom script.

Thomas

